

Ask HN: light mathematical/scientific reading with computer exercises? - henning

I'm looking for books that discuss neat topics in math or the sciences which are oriented around computer experimentation.<p>One examples of such books are The Computational Beauty of Nature. Another is From Calculus to Chaos. A third I've recently enjoyed is Daniel Ashlock's book on evolutionary computation.<p>I also tremendously enjoyed Steve Skiena's "Calculated Bets", which discussed his use of mathematical modelling to gamble on jai alai with real money.<p>Any other suggestions?<p>No dry theorem-proof-theorem-proof-lemma-proof stuff like the kind I suffered through in college, I tried reading that in my spare time outside of classes and I failed miserably.
======
tokenadult
Stan Wagon writes interesting books on experimentation with Mathematica.

I'll look forward to hearing more comments about this.

------
gcheong
I plan to get this one soon: The Annotated Turing: A Guided Tour Through Alan
Turing's Historic Paper on Computability and the Turing Machine

------
patternexon
One Two Three... Infinity by George Gamow

------
gcheong
The Code Book by Simon Singh

